

HPC – The Next Twenty Years - bensummers
http://perilsofparallel.blogspot.com/2009/09/hpc-next-twenty-years.html

======
AndrewDucker
That was fascinating. Well worth a read.

I'm particularly intrigued by the idea that Moore's Law is running out - but
that that doesn't matter...

~~~
bensummers
If SaaS ever becomes the predominate way of deploying applications, just about
everything with a closed set of data will be "embarrassingly parallel".

